# Demountable metal slingshot with sight and magazine



## Slotski (Aug 30, 2015)

I haven't got the slightest clue about slingshots but I am going to attempt to make one.

I looked at the youtube video of the boss here on how to make one of metal from stuff you have laying around the house.

I just spent the best part of the evening designing and tweaking the original DIY slingshot.

I would like to know from slingshot crafters/fanatics here whether or not the design of my slingshot would work before I start working on it. All other input is also welcome. (questions too)

Cheers!

Scroll down to see my design:


----------



## Slotski (Aug 30, 2015)

Also, if anyone could tell me what dimensions are ideal for the T shape, that would be great!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Slotsky,

Welcome to the forum! It is always great to have someone who wants to do design, we have so many of them and never enough..

As for this design I definitely can say that it can work, why not, but I have coule of observations, questions and doubts.

The spring to push the amno downwards is not clear to me; why to have one when gravity does it anyway?

The spring to push ammo through the hole; judging by the mechanisms I tried and seen, the magnet holds the ammo in place and the opening in the handle is cut in in such a way that it is very easy to pinch the amo with index finger and the thumb and simply yank if off.. also, I am not sure with what hand you wuld push that spring if you are to catch the amo with the other one - who's gonna hold the nadle, or maybe I missed here something.

The handle in your drawing looks more like an inner tube where ammo is held than a outher shape of the handle which would be comfortable for th ehand to hold it, but again, this is not impossible.

I personaly do not like the forks that are so technical, sticking out at 90 degress etc. too robotic for me, but this is personal.

As for the attachment sistem (of the bands/tubes) it looks ok; both the bands and especialy tubes cann be attached through the rings in your drawing, this is how rings usualy look like anyway.

I do not understand "pipe clam to attach handle cover" - to what to attach?, and also, is it not standing in the way of the grip? but again maybe there is something again that I missed here.

There are couple of other observations but my English is not good enough to express them so I leave them for now

I would encourage you to go on with the designing of slingshots but also to do some more research into various systems (ammo holders, attachments etc) that have been proven for years and integrate those into your designs.

Good luck!

jazz


----------



## Slotski (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Jazz, that is massively helpful input. I will try to answer what you were wondering about, maybe I have overlooked something here.



> The spring to push the amno downwards is not clear to me; why to have one when gravity does it anyway?


To keep the ammo from rolling down the hole by pushing them harder on the magnet and to keep the slingshot from ratteling



> I am not sure with what hand you wuld push that spring if you are to catch the amo with the other one - who's gonna hold the nadle, or maybe I missed here something.


I was thinking that after a shot you bring the slingshot to your chest, press the spring with your palm while using your remaining fingers to catch the pellet that comes out on the other side. I figured that it could be possible to reload faster this way.



> I do not understand "pipe clam to attach handle cover" - to what to attach?


I designed this as a skeleton on which wooden and plastic handles/housing can be mounted and demounted.



> I would encourage you to go on with the designing of slingshots but also to do some more research into various systems (ammo holders, attachments etc) that have been proven for years and integrate those into your designs.


I will have a look at that. Are there any universal standards for this that I should keep in mind?


----------



## Slotski (Aug 30, 2015)

With housing made for it and different custom hooks, I can imagine it could look like this I just photoshopped:


----------



## Slotski (Aug 30, 2015)

Or like this...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Built in magazine is pretty much completely pointless in my opinion. You're going to hold what? 5-10 rounds? My hip pouch holds hundreds and the difference in time between release, grab, load with my pouch to your release, push button, grab, load is going to be negligible. Lets be honest, when you are shooting or even hunting 10 rounds isn't enough, so you will end up reloading it over and over and over. Eventually you will realize the huge amount of wasted time this entails compared to just having a hip ouch, or even a large pocket.

Your initial designed eyebolts are fine, a lot of people use them making ring-shooters now, just make sure the eye is looking to the sides of the sling, not to the front and back. Also keep the eye as low to the frame as possible to lower strain on it's neck. Your upgraded model looks like something that will have to be fabricated and likely welded. As a long time shooter I wouldn't pull the band even once on something with such a tiny weld.

The sight is pointless. How are you going to see it when pulling back while trying to align your pouch with the site with the target? Won't happen. And frankly, all the best shooters forgo "sights" because they simply aren't needed.

Besides that it looks like it will be completely serviceable.


----------



## Slotski (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Phoul Mouth

I was thinking that for the housing I could cast it with aluminium with a foam mold the same diameter as the pipe that is the magazine. Would that be strong enough as casing? If you look at the pipe clam in the first drawing, I thought that could be used for bolts that give extra supper to the casing.

I can understand a magazine is not a big thing as it cannot hold that many rounds but the handle is there anyway so might as well be used for something. I want to see if you could fire faster this way, because when you pull the band back for the next shot, the pellet comes out of the whole a few inches from where you grab it, so the distance is shorter than first having to go to your pocket and back. I am just guessing but maybe it will be possible to practise this hard and getting even faster and you can always choose not to use it when hunting for example.

Do you know roughly what lengths and widths I should use?


----------



## Slotski (Aug 30, 2015)

Revised...


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

Yes,
Upgradable,
I would say....
Bullet magazine is just a bit small, but design reasons .... ok!
Sales Promotional ...... it is often of skilled craftsmen, it is often not used but .... therefore OK.
-
An adjustment of the fork spacing is beautiful.
Can one still forming so that you can connect OTT and TTF now? Flat bands and tubes?
-
handle:
You can keep only one Positon him well .... hammer handle?
-
Here I find the good Scout. There are different ways to keep them in hand.
As a beginner in the hammer handle hands farther away from the fork. Later you can take higher it always .....
-
Clips for quick and easy mounting are helpful.






.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And a test, which can withstand the material ....






Gruss

-

-

-

Ja,
Ausbaufähig,
würde ich sagen....
Kugelmagazin, ist halt etwas klein, aber Bauartbedingt.... ok!
Verkaufs Fördernd ist es oft...... von Profies wird es aber oft nicht benutzt.... daher aber OK.
-
Eine Verstellung der Gabelabstände, ist schön.
Kann man jetzt noch die so ausformen, das man OTT und TTF anbinden kann? Flachbänder und Tubes?
-
Griff:
Man kann ihn wohl nur in einer Positon halten.... Hammer griff?
-
Hier finde ich die Scout gut. Es gibt Unterschiedliche möglichkeiten sie in der Hand zu halten.
Als Anfänger im Hammergriff , Hände weiter weg, von der Gabel. Später kann man sie immer höher fassen.....
-
Clips zur schnellen und leichten Befestigung währen hilfreich.
-
Und ein Test, was das Material aushalten kann ....






.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

-
And a test, which can withstand the material ....


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Slotski said:


> I haven't got the slightest clue about slingshots but I am going to attempt to make one.


Hey Slotski,

First of all, welcome. There is an abundance of information and opinions here. Some great. Some not so much. These guys are embarrassingly helpful and incredibly knowledgeable. Check out the posts on ring shooters, if you haven't already. The rings are identical in function to what your design has.

For a guy with no clue, I think you have your a$$ covered! Some *real* good ideas, in my opinion. I agree with the other guys about turning the eye bolts 90 degrees, with the slots in front. Keeps the bands from slipping off, and makes them self-align up and down. Handle to fork attachment looks a little "weak", (read as possibly dangerous!), but I'm sure you can make it beefier. Plus it could be a rotating head design (RH), with a big beefy bolt through the fork, down through the handle, and now the side to side alignment takes care of it self. Ditch the sight--you will not need it. Keep a pouch of ammo, or some kind of arrangement. I personally think an extra magazine, built in is a good idea since it can be done. When/if that pouch of ammo runs out, an extra 5-10-15 can't hurt. You could be out somewhere, and need them. You never know what might/could happen. You hear about crazy $h!t happening to people *every* day! Probably not, but Boy Scouting it ain't a bad idea. Of course, bolt through handle for (RH) probably cancels the magazine. I guess the bolt could be hollow, but then it goes back to it possibly being weak. I understand about the spring minimizing the "rattle. If you are hunting, it goes without saying that quieter is better. Check out this stuff called Fimo clay. It is some kind of heat treat polymer? or some such. You can wrap the handle in this stuff, working it into place like modeling clay, give it a squeeze, and it will conform to your hand like a glove. Then you throw the whole thing in the oven and bake it. Available in a rainbow of colors, and you can mix different colors together. This would make the handle easy, since the rest of your rig appears to be made of all metal.

Wow, that was a lot! Hope some of it is helpful. For a beginner, or a seasoned vet for that matter, that design will work well.

My :twocents: worth, and I approve this message!

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I really can't add much to what has already been stated. I think it's cool and I always like new ideas/designs. However, I agree that the site in the middle of the forks serves no purpose. Most of aim using the forks and I could see it just being interference to the projectile and a band destroyer.


----------

